# Estate Agent & lawyer



## Nigel hippy

Hi All

I have a couple of questions that have been in the back of my mind for a couple of weeks now.

First question. the estate agent that have the properties I want to look at advertise on rightmove. They are called Lucas & Reis The AMI number is 6728. Would it be possible for some kind sole to check if they are legit?

Secondly: Does anyone know of an English speaking lawyer in the Castelo Branco region/area?

I will thank you in advance for any information you might be able to obtain for me.

It was just something in the back of my mind that was niggling me.

Regards

Nigel Hippy
Long hair and beard not required.


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*

Hello

I can answer the first question and yes they are legal. They site that you want is INCI.pt Google inci.pt then Use the translate this page on the result that you get.

When the site you want comes up look for were it says Mediation and follow the steps below.

Then click Mediation

Then click Consultation and put the number 6728 into the box No Licence

Then click Research.

Fred

Denominação:
LUCAS & REIS - SOC. MEDIACAO IMOBILIARIA, LDA.
Morada:
AV. CIDADE DE ZHUAI, LT. 180 - 1.ESQ.
6000-077 CASTELO BRANCO
Concelho:


Castelo Branco 
Distrito: Castelo Branco
Nº Licença: 6728
NIPC: 507434676
Licença emitida em: 03-11-2005
Válida até: 03-11-2014
Seguradora: ALLIANZ
Data de Validade do Seguro: 01-04-2013


----------



## canoeman

You can check on this site which is the Regulatory body Consulta


----------



## Nigel hippy

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> I can answer the first question and yes they are legal. They site that you want is INCI.pt Google inci.pt then Use the translate this page on the result that you get.
> 
> When the site you want comes up look for were it says Mediation and follow the steps below.
> 
> Then click Mediation
> 
> Then click Consultation and put the number 6728 into the box No Licence
> 
> Then click Research.
> 
> Fred
> 
> Denominação:
> LUCAS & REIS - SOC. MEDIACAO IMOBILIARIA, LDA.
> Morada:
> AV. CIDADE DE ZHUAI, LT. 180 - 1.ESQ.
> 6000-077 CASTELO BRANCO
> Concelho:
> 
> 
> Castelo Branco
> Distrito: Castelo Branco
> Nº Licença: 6728
> NIPC: 507434676
> Licença emitida em: 03-11-2005
> Válida até: 03-11-2014
> Seguradora: ALLIANZ
> Data de Validade do Seguro: 01-04-2013



Hi Fred

thank you for the information. Now I know where to look, I think I will be in a better position and be able to make informed choices.

They have the properties I am very interested in and will be hopefully viewing some time in December.

Regards

Nigel


----------



## Nigel hippy

Thanks canoeman. 

Bookmarked it and will use it in future for checking..

Nigel


----------



## littlebrownpam

It may have just been me but when we were looking I never got a single reply from this estate agent. I tried to contact them via RightMove. Hopefully you'll have more luck! Or maybe try contacting them directly if you don't get a reply.
Pam


----------



## Nigel hippy

littlebrownpam said:


> It may have just been me but when we were looking I never got a single reply from this estate agent. I tried to contact them via RightMove. Hopefully you'll have more luck! Or maybe try contacting them directly if you don't get a reply.
> Pam


Hi
Same here with some things I have asked them. They might respond better by phone call.

Will try them.

Regards
Nigel


----------



## canoeman

Portuguese agents are bad at responding, you could point out to them there's little point in them spending money advertising on Rightmove if they don't answer potential customers!
agents seem to work to personal contact but forget they need to be proactive to make a sale


----------



## noserhodes

i have a contact for an english speaking lawyer in castelo that we used, he was very good and if you pm me i will forward contact info.
a word of caution i know personally of families who have bought here in castelo region who have been ripped off without using a lawyer, so do as we did it may be the best 500ish euro you have ever spent!!!!.


----------



## wistful

*English speaking lawyer*

hello, I saw your reply regards the English speaking lawyer in Castelo 
Branco. Could you please give me their contact details too? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nick-Sue

*Solicitor in Castelo Branco*

Sure - but I ended up using a Brit in the Algarve, as none of the solicitors I contacted in CB even replied, the transaction is completed this week, so I can contact you again with an evaluation, the solicitor I chose is Ronald Swyer, to date he has been diligent and my anxiety over buying in PT has been about Portuguese issues, not his skills as a solicitor, details:

RONALD SWYER
London - Algarve
Solicitor

Rua do Comércio, 4
Almancil 8135-125
Algarve, Portugal

Tel. (00351) 289 399 362 / 289 397 208
Fax. (00351) 289 397 207
E.mail info at ronaldswyer dot com

Please mention this referral to Ronald as I may use him again in the future. PS are you going to be a near neighbour in CB / Fundao area, if so stay in touch

Nick


----------



## wistful

*Thanks.*

Great. Thank you very much, I really appreciate the help. Once less thing to worry about. There are a few properties i want to look at including one or two in your area, so any thing is possible at the moment.
Again, thank you.


----------



## noserhodes

Hi you will need to make a few more posts so I can send you a personal message as giving you this information is classed as advertising. Once you have enough posts on I will pm the solicitor's details.


----------



## wistful

Ok, I shall get busy it on later today!
Thank you.


----------



## wistful

*Posts!*



noserhodes said:


> Hi you will need to make a few more posts so I can send you a personal message as giving you this information is classed as advertising. Once you have enough posts on I will pm the solicitor's details.


Hi, I have made a few more posts on this site, so maybe you can now PM me the details of the lawyer you used please.
Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf

noserhodes said:


> Hi you will need to make a few more posts so I can send you a personal message as giving you this information is classed as advertising. Once you have enough posts on I will pm the solicitor's details.



Please feel free to post you RECOMMENDATION in this thread. 
There is a big difference between recommendations from an established member and advertising.


----------



## noserhodes

hi, the lawyers name is paulo barros and the address is
rua do espirito santo number 18, 6000-190 castelo branco
tel number is 272 325 156
email [email protected]
he speaks reasonable english but more importantly he is local and knows the workings etc of this area of portugal, we and quite a few others have used him successfully without hiccups and a pretty standard fee seems to be around 500 euros.
he dealt with things for us whilst we were still in uk and also came with us for completion of purchase in portugal.
ps anywhere within say 30-40 mins drivetime of castelo is perfect to live and of course you have the city itself for everything you may require.
we are extremely happy here in portugal and would thoroughly recommend it after you have done all your homework and research


----------



## wistful

Thank you very much, I really do appreciate your help. I am looking forward to arriving in the area in about 3 weeks time. My dog and I shall be travelling over to view property and hopefully select our home,. I am very much looking forward to it and to getting my horses out there too. It is nice to hear recommendations, especially for this part of Portugal. Thank you once again.


----------



## MarkandRose

*Castelo Branco living*

Me and my wife are looking around Castelo Branco and Fundao we are coming over in April to start looking. We weren't sure if this is good area and have have heard it is less populated than the west.
We have been looking on L and R estates someone must have told them about responding, as we got a very quick reply, full of info about the area being the 'Garden of Portugal' with its own micro climate is this true?
We would like to set up a very small camping business, is this a good area for tourism? 

Any info would greatly appreciated

Thanks, Mark


----------



## canoeman

I would suggest to you that holiday letting such as B&B or self contained "flats/apartments" houses are far easy to get licensed and legal, process is minimal and straightforward, getting correct permission/s licences for camping is a very different ball game and far far more complex.


----------



## MarkandRose

Thanks for the info. We only want to do something small maybe one or two yurts on our land as a bit of extra income. Do you live in the area?


----------



## canoeman

No I don't, but big or small if you don't want possible problems then they require licencing, what was accepted or ignored a few years ago is increasingly coming under scrutiny by more than one agency


----------



## MarkandRose

Thanks again. That's something we will look into when we are viewing. No matter where you go there always hoops to jump through!


----------



## canoeman

It's important to be aware as many will tell you it's no problem either because they don't know or a have a vested interest in not telling the information is there in the public domain and I do think after last years Government statements that more attention will be paid to these sometimes ignored ventures


----------



## Devonshirelass

Just found this post 6 years late! But still very useful - thank you! I hope this lawyer is still operating


----------

